
Amazon buying video doorbell company Ring - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/amazon-buying-video-doorbell-company-ring-1519763306-7c7fb313-0bc7-4fbc-a50e-7dbe4a6ab0dd.html
======
randomerr
I thought they already had back in October. I thought the CloudCam was just a
rebranded Ring doorbell.

[http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/25/technology/business/amazon-k...](http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/25/technology/business/amazon-
key-delivery/index.html)

